# striper fishing



## diesal (May 14, 2009)

hey guys i'm new to the forum and jersey area. can anyone tell me some good spots to go striper fishing in the atlantic city area. plus what you kinda of rigs/bait are you having the best luck with?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Surf *- You may want to try Brigantine Island. The beach is quite long, so there should be plenty of space. The southernmost of the beach requires a little more walking than the northern beach (I assume you do the walkover thing). Parking is on curbside, but pay attention to parking rules.

*Jetty*- You can also try the jetty. Once again, it's on the Brigantine Island (ask the tackle shop for direction). 

*Rig *- I would make it simple by using a fishfinder rig with a large hook (go with circle). I have seen people use hi/lo rigs for them big bass though.

*Bait *- Get both bunker and surf clam. I usually get my bait at Riptide Tackle (Google up their address/phone).

BTW, the're catching them right now!!! Good luck!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.

You could try the "T" jetty or come further south to Ocean City. Ed and the boys at Fin-Atics will help ya out. Right now the bite seems to be on clams. Like tuna fish said a fish finder rig with a 5/0-7/0 circle hook will do or you can use a Hi-lo/top-botoom rig. Personally I'd go with the fish finder rig.

OR

You could come a little further south to the Cape May area. Our strip action has been off the the chain right now. Clams are the bait of choice and just about any type rig you use will do.


----------



## diesal (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the advice. i've been working the ocean city bridge pier but no luck so far. just looking for other areas to try out. by brigantine beach do you mean where the cars and boats usually pull up on the beach? i keep hearing cape may but cant find the time to get down there. if i can make it i will have to get directions to the fish hole from you ruddedogg. thanks guys!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

diesal said:


> by brigantine beach do you mean where the cars and boats usually pull up on the beach?


No, that's the southern end of the jetty. If you look at the Google Map, look for Ocean Ave (that's the "Southern" beach) and Brigantine Blvd (the "Northern Beach"). Either street has a walkover to the beach. *Note*: The southern beach requires a longer walk to the sand.


----------



## diesal (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the info tuna. hopefully the weather will break so i can get out there!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Good luck and let us know how you did.


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

NOW:

- http://www.bettyandnicks.com/fish.shtml
*6/1/09* UPDATED 11:41 AM Loads of big bass and bunker in front of the *Casino Pier*... Just had a 29 pounder come off there.
UPDATED 8:44 AM Boats are killing them in *Lavallette* right now... just brought in a 25 pounder from the surfboard in Lavallette. They were nowhere near the beach.
UPDATED 8:21 AM ... *Seaside Heights*... boats, bass, and bunker are right on the beach...
UPDATED 7:26 AM ... beaches of *Spring Lake*... mass of bunker was pushed into the beach and the bass were on them... landed a 17 Pounder and a 23 pounder on rubber shads....

.


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

FYI...

- http://www.bettyandnicks.com/fish.shtml
6/3/09 UPDATED 8:07 AM "... fished all day yesterday... Not alot of fish caught... a few nice keeper bass caught on clams... and "Bucktail Joe" Dolobacs landed some small bluefish in the inlet on bucktails..."

_(Wind from the South, all day - 6/2/2009)_


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Dedicate a night to travel down and hit Ventor to Avalon back up to Briggy. Do it on a new moon to ensure a little confidence/positivity. You'll be in, just be dedicated to find the spots. Just be careful of some of those people that don't like the fact that you'll be fishing a jetty or rock pile off the back of their summer homes...you'll find out what I mean but, I hope not. No worries though, nobody steps up.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

MDubious said:


> Dedicate a night to travel down and hit Ventor to Avalon back up to Briggy. Do it on a new moon to ensure a little confidence/positivity. You'll be in, just be dedicated to find the spots. Just be careful of some of those people that don't like the fact that you'll be fishing a jetty or rock pile off the back of their summer homes...you'll find out what I mean but, I hope not. No worries though, nobody steps up.


Yeah some of those people can be a little cranky but they are usually ok.


----------

